# John Owen on Liturgies and Laziness



## dannyhyde (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - John Owen on Liturgies and Laziness


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 16, 2007)

Pastor Hyde,
Tell if I am wrong. I have read quite a bit on the English Puritans this last Summer and another problem was that most of the clergy was not a converted clergy. An unconverted clergy was always a problem during that time because of the struggles between Rome and the Church. Depending on who was King or Queen determined who was in control of what doctrinal stance and ecclesiology was being pressed upon the people. If I remember correctly liturgy was used to make the ignorant unconverted priest/pastor speak truth instead of ignorance. Most of them couldn't tell you what the Lord's prayer was or who taught it. And from what I understand they didn't even know the ten Commandments. The Church was mostly in bad shape and unconverted. So to compensate, liturgies were enforced by the bishops.

Am I not correct here?

BTW, did you get the Latimer sermons?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 16, 2007)

John Owen has a short 50 page book on Liturgies in volume 15 of his works. This is very easy to read, and is split up into short chapters.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 16, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> John Owen has a short 50 page book on Liturgies in volume 15 of his works. This is very easy to read, and is split up into short chapters.



Yes, Daniel, his _A Discourse Concerning Liturgies._ This is the treatise from which I quoted on my blog and that I am working on right now for a paper for Dr. Beeke at Puritan Sem. If I can get it finished and edited I may submit it to the Confessional Presbyterian.


----------

